# holster



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Has anyone use El-Paso saddlery holsters, looking at the high slide belt holster for a colt commander, like some input if anyone has use these holsters.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

You talking about their Yaqui slide? It's a knock-off of the Galco, which is a variation of the Milt Sparks, which he copied from one that Jeff Cooper saw in El Salvador.

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BQY/is_10_48/ai_90529089

El Paso makes fine quality merchandise. I am not a fan of many of their designs. Their specialty is antique designs, and modern designs are better, for practical purposes, than antique designs. Many of their "replica" holsters have uncovered triggers, and covered grips straps, which is the reverse of what they should be, but they are historically accurate. Their modern designs are all copied from others, but there is nothing wrong with that. They are holster makers, not holster designers. If they make a copy of a design that you like, you can be sure it will be high quality leather and craftsmanship.

If you had to choose between an El Paso Yaqui and a Galco Yaqui, you could base your choice on ready availability and price.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Yaqui-slide is a different model i was looking at model high slide full length leather holster.
thanks for the info.
will check monday on turn around on that holster


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Aha. I have no experience with that model. I have a DeSantis belt slide that looks and works a lot like it, but carries the gun about an inch lower. That does look it's pretty high up there. It's got the covered trigger and exposed grip area, as it should.
We're all standing by for your report. :smt023


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I have a few El Paso holsters. All are top notch. I would not hesitate to purchase from them again.


----------



## Barry in IN (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a few El Paso Saddlery holsters. Two are the #88 Tortilla, which I think might be the one you are asking about.
I really don't use either, since I almost always carry IWB. But- Everything I have from there is of excellent quality. Good thick leather, fine stitching, and well-finished.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have a holster but I bought a two mag belt holder from them and it was top quality job. Heres what it looks like.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*baldy*

Looks good too pretty to put dirty mag's in.


----------

